# Fucking Sexy Bitches In Yoga Pants



## BongHits4Jesus (Jun 17, 2011)

hell yeah who is with me !


----------



## ganjames (Jun 17, 2011)

one size fits all.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 17, 2011)

Eww... I prefer doing yoga in jodphurs, bike shorts or just panties. Ample asses should not be out in leggings! 0_o


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2011)

wtf are jodphurs?? i'm not even sure if i want to know at this point, lol, but my guess would be those special pants made just for doing yoga in..


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> wtf are jodphurs?? i'm not even sure if i want to know at this point, lol, but my guess would be those special pants made just for doing yoga in..


nah they are those special pants for riding horses


----------



## plantvision (Jun 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Eww... I prefer doing yoga in jodphurs, bike shorts or just panties. Ample asses should not be out in leggings! 0_o


I am sorry for this comment, but I would love to see the yoga in "just panties". Man, kinda got me wound up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

Each force has an equal and opposite reaction. Those women are doing yoga for a reason you probably don't want to have much to do with  such as they're crazy


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jun 18, 2011)

ganjames said:


> one size fits all.


she aint doing joga
she zipping about to pop that booty lol.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing like putting on your favorite pair of yoga pants and fucking sexy bitches!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Each force has an equal and opposite reaction. Those women are doing yoga for a reason you probably don't want to have much to do with  such as they're crazy


bwahahahaha that hit the nail right on the head there


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a lot more than ample...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2011)

ganjames said:


> one size fits all.


Dam i hear of girls haven a bigooo ass that u can set your drink on n for the first tym i believe it. That looks like the perfect uppercut bag for boxing. She should have one of those noses wen she backs up like the diesle trailers PEEP PEEP. THE SONG BACK THAT THING UP. imagine trien to hit that doggie.???? TOSE THE SALID.... hahaha im bad n i got go to church tommorow something is wrong with me.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 18, 2011)

If you tried to hit that doggie, you know it's gonna hit you back...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2011)

do u think u reach it????? or is it gona fall out? im fucken sick in the head.. MY OLD LADIE IS GONA KILL ME IF SHE READ THIS>. you guys i say this cuz im just kidding realy i am i dont act like this in real life but dam i haven a good old tym


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 18, 2011)

I reckon I'd have some considerable trouble tryna stick that from behind... but with that much fat, She's bound to be sweaty and do you really think you'd notice?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;J1c2KzJbcGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1c2KzJbcGA[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Jun 18, 2011)

dam let her sit on your face? better yet cow girl style hahaha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 19, 2011)

I do yoga at my "friend's" house (I have been madly in love with the fucker for years and he wants everything but a relationship, but I'm moving in. ANYWAY...) and he'd asked me the other day if I lick myself because I'm a wolf in my head and all. I fiercely replied 'no' as he continued enacting how I'd look trying to lick my own... yeah. So he asked me if I could reach. 

Silence.

The next day I did the usual yoga class and I ended up in a position where my legs were over my head and my face was right in my crotch. 

Bastard just looked over at me and started cracking up.

Fuckhead, I couldn't breathe.


----------



## Luger187 (Jun 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I do yoga at my "friend's" house (I have been madly in love with the fucker for years and he wants everything but a relationship, but I'm moving in. ANYWAY...) and he'd asked me the other day if I lick myself because I'm a wolf in my head and all. I fiercely replied 'no' as he continued enacting how I'd look trying to lick my own... yeah. So he asked me if I could reach.
> 
> Silence.
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## fishwhistle (Jun 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I do yoga at my "friend's" house (I have been madly in love with the fucker for years and he wants everything but a relationship, but I'm moving in. ANYWAY...) and he'd asked me the other day if I lick myself because I'm a wolf in my head and all. I fiercely replied 'no' as he continued enacting how I'd look trying to lick my own... yeah. So he asked me if I could reach.
> 
> Silence.
> 
> ...


where are you located?+ rep for a pic of that and double it if your in panties!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 22, 2011)

South London.

Oh lord.

I remembered- it's the Plough posture in Yoga. I'll try and get my brother to take a photo clothed.

As for the panties, I might have to ring a friend- she loves taking photos of me in my underwear, but even she might find the yoga a bit weird...


----------



## plantvision (Jun 24, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> South London.
> 
> Oh lord.
> 
> ...


SWEEEET, we be waiting, too bad your across the ocean. Just joking, don't want to sound like too much of a pervert, but I do find the female body extremely beautiful.


----------



## based (Jun 26, 2011)

i am fursure with you. thats why i want to do yoga (no not really but if i did want to, that would be the reason)


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 27, 2011)

Shit man, that's going to take a few pry bars to get into


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 30, 2011)

Luger187 said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Ya, I'm with Luger ... pics!


----------



## Luger187 (Jul 2, 2011)

hey kuroi... were still waiting =P


----------



## AzTeCmArRiEdJaNe (Jul 2, 2011)

damn look at the crack on that one!!! looks like a cave in there LOL



ganjames said:


> one size fits all.


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't keep my eyes from the crotch, ladies if your going to wear spandex do us all a favor and don't wear panties and keep them all pulled up into your crease.
Thank you !


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2011)

I want to kiss it.
[youtube]mxp2Pw2f6ys[/youtube]


----------



## malignant (Jul 2, 2011)

i look great in yoga pants..


----------

